# out of state transfer



## 3rdshiftpatrol (Jul 19, 2011)

I am looking to transfer to MA. I have received an advisory letter for exemption to the MA academy. Do depts. take out of state laterals or do they have to still be through the civil service system? If so, are there any non civil service agencies hiring or one's you may recomend to look into? I am from the Boston area originally and would like to return somehwhere close to my family.

Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

There's a lot of info already posted here on this subject. That being said, for civil service communities you would be considered a new hire. No such thing as an out-of state to in-state lateral. You have to realize also that this is possibly the worst time ever to try and get a police job in Massachusetts, so you may be better off where you are for a while.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

May want to try a different NE state that way you are close to the folks but don't have a better chance of being hired and don't have to pay an arm and leg to live in MA.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Retail loss prevention and security companies are full of cops from out of state who thought they'd move to MA and try out the police job market. More power to you if that's what you want to do, but I tend to doubt that it is.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Rutland, West Brimfield, Hubbardston, Gate guard at Devens...


----------



## FordMustang (Nov 8, 2005)

Good luck. I'd say don't bother. I am originally from Mass too and was a cop down in Florida. I got an advisory letter exempting me from an academy and 2 years later I still have not got picked up by municipal agency. I've been working as a SSPO for the past two years and looking to go back down to Florida before my certification expires and I'm processing with the Feds in Washington, DC. Take it from me, save yourself the headache, the grass is just a different shade.


----------

